# 1937 Colson frame



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is a Colson frame for a future build that I have acquired. 

















1918 Ranger


----------



## fatbike (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep... that is a 37 double curve 20" seat-post tall frame Colson. Are there heads crew holes on the head-tube? Just curious since you have a name-plate taped to it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Here's a pic of my LWB '36 Packard badged Colson I picked up from a fellow member a while back. I've found and installed the correct deep round fenders since the pic was taken. I have two more of these "rainbow " frame bikes I plan to build up after I find a few more missing pieces. Fatbike (Derek) is a wealth of Colson knowledge. I've consulted him countless times when working on getting my builds correct. What are your plans for this frame? I'll be keeping an eye on your thread. Good luck with your build.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 10, 2013)

Not a whole lot of these lwb frames around either! I have one long (37) and one short (39), shown here for the Colson challenged who might find this thread later.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 10, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Here's a pic of my LWB '36 Packard badged Colson I picked up from a fellow member a while back. I've found and installed the correct deep round fenders since the pic was taken. I have two more of these "rainbow " frame bikes I plan to build up after I find a few more missing pieces. Fatbike (Derek) is a wealth of Colson knowledge. I've consulted him countless times when working on getting my builds correct. What are your plans for this frame? I'll be keeping an eye on your thread. Good luck with your build.




Ill try to build back original as best I can.   Thx 


1918 Ranger


----------



## Boris (Jan 10, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Not a whole lot of these lwb frames around either! I have one long (37) and one short (39), shown here for the Colson challenged who might find this thread later.




Thanks Adam. Good to see the two side by side. Useful information!


----------



## fatbike (Jan 11, 2013)

Cool to see your LWB Colson together Mike. How do you like the ride? 



Adam thanks for the photos. 

Throwing this out there, If you ever want to sell me back the blue frame I would be interested.


----------



## Waterland (Jan 12, 2013)

What does lwb mean?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2013)

Long WheelBase. Or these are referred to as simply tall-frames. I'm 6`4", so these are one of the few prewar bikes I can ride comfortably.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 13, 2013)

I just aquired this lwb badged as a True Value Roadway. I'd like to do a full restoration but I'm having trouble finding the original paint style, darts, ect. Thanks!


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 13, 2013)

Just found this, may help others too


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2013)

I was gonna post that page from the Colson catalog too, but it doesn't really show any real detail. Not too many of these in OG paint anymore. This may help, though with different trussrods & in black/white

[


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks!! I've noticed the same red paint under the headtube and the rest of the bike so this could be a solid color paint job with no darts. Is there any 1936 Colson catalogs that show the colors they used (besides above the orange and green)? I think I'm asking for too much now!


----------



## zarmed003 (Oct 31, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Not a whole lot of these lwb frames around either! I have one long (37) and one short (39), shown here for the Colson challenged who might find this thread later.



Useful information! thanks


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 1, 2017)

Will these frames fit the fenders from the regular size ones?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Will these frames fit the fenders from the regular size ones?



Yes


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks big guy, hopefully getting ready to snag one of these very close to me, and a parts bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Thanks big guy, hopefully getting ready to snag one of these very close to me, and a parts bike!



PM me!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 1, 2017)

Sent!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 3, 2017)

Yep, I built up the blue frame w/parts from a LWB ladies' Vassar, and a swb ladies' Packard.


----------



## 7JWD (Jun 17, 2017)

I have a 37 Colson 20 1/2 " LWB that I need the correct chain guard for.  Do you have a picture of one or know of one for sale?  Do you know of anyone who restores seats for that bike?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2017)

7JWD said:


> I have a 37 Colson 20 1/2 " LWB that I need the correct chain guard for.  Do you have a picture of one or know of one for sale?  Do you know of anyone who restores seats for that bike?
> 
> View attachment 482521
> 
> View attachment 482522







Message sent.


----------



## mike j (Jun 17, 2017)

Check out rustjunkie on this site for excellent seat restorations.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2017)

mike j said:


> Check out rustjunkie on this site for excellent seat restorations.


----------



## 7JWD (Jun 17, 2017)

Thank you!  This page shows no chain guard.  Any reason for that?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2017)

7JWD said:


> Thank you!  This page shows no chain guard.  Any reason for that?
> 
> View attachment 482525



Just as I said in my PM, many Colsons did not come from the factory with a guard.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 17, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Just as I said in my PM, many Colsons did not come from the factory with a guard.



And they made the green ones in left footed drive!


----------



## 7JWD (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks!  I missed that.  Wow!  Left side.  I guess the picture shows that but I thought it was a mistake.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2017)

7JWD said:


> Thanks!  I missed that.  Wow!  Left side.  I guess the picture shows that but I thought it was a mistake.



Definitely some kind of mistake.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 19, 2017)

These are definitely cool looking frames, picked one up at Memory Lane this spring. True Value hardware badged, I've got a few to get in before this one, but it will make a neat bomb around and get ice cream bike! Joe


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> These are definitely cool looking frames, picked one up at Memory Lane this spring. True Value hardware badged, I've got a few to get in before this one, but it will make a neat bomb around and get ice cream bike! JoeView attachment 484420


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 22, 2017)

Yup, that's the badge on mine! think I saw yours in the other Colson thread, nice bike!


----------



## 7JWD (Jun 25, 2017)

I am at the bike swap in Boise.  Are these the fenders you are looking for? The guy says the are Colsons and they are matching with the peak down the middle of each.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2017)

7JWD said:


> View attachment 487081 View attachment 487082 View attachment 487083 View attachment 487081 I am at the bike swap in Boise.  Are these the fenders you are looking for? The guy says the are Colsons and they are matching with the peak down the middle of each.



Not for a 37


----------

